
I Built Jamstackthemes.dev over the Weekend - gk1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2019/10/07/how-i-built-jamstackthemes.dev-over-the-weekend/
======
DavidDarnes
Great write up! Just noticed my theme popping up in the examples

